# South Bend C9-10JR 9x24



## Motormagican

Well, not that I have been home in Texas for 2 months, I started looking for a lathe. I have seen a number of them on the internet and would like some assistance and thoughts. I am looking at a South Bend C9-10JR; the person is wanting $400.00 for it and I will have to travel 4 hours to just look at it. 
I would like any thoughts on this or a brand to look for. I would like to stay within the same size as listed. I was looking at a Smithy 1340 as an option. Just trying to keep the initial cost down.
Thank you for any comments. Danny


----------



## Wizard69

Motormagican said:


> Well, not that I have been home in Texas for 2 months, I started looking for a lathe. I have seen a number of them on the internet and would like some assistance and thoughts. I am looking at a South Bend C9-10JR; the person is wanting $400.00 for it and I will have to travel 4 hours to just look at it.


Four hours isn't too bad.   It does increase your purchase price a bit.  


> I would like any thoughts on this or a brand to look for. I would like to stay within the same size as listed. I was looking at a Smithy 1340 as an option. Just trying to keep the initial cost down. Thank you for any comments. Danny



This appears to be an older lathe, as such you need to ask what's missing or better yet what it comes with.  It is better to ask what it comes with because the current owner might not know what it originally came with.   In this regard ask about the change gears as they could be important to you.   

Wear and tear is always a consideration and frankly the only thing you can do here is inspect on sight.   Lathes like this can be worn out or like new functionality wise.   Be aware though that you won't have access to parts, at least not easily.   

Frankly if you spend $200 in gas you will still save a lot of money over a new machine.  A 9x20 is $1100 from Grizzly and their 8x18 "South Bend" is $2000.   However even with that $600 mark I wouldn't buy the lathe unless it was fairly complete and in good condition.


----------



## Tin Falcon

IMHO 400 is a fair asking price. do make sure the ways are decent no large dings or deep wear grooves. 
You will need a full change gear set to do threading also a threading dial. A face plate and 3 jaw chuck would be nice. 
Looks like it was made in the 1920s or 30s. Mine is a '37

also you need a motor  and counter shaft.   You can get many accessories for these but at a price. 
you are buying a piece of history as much as a lathe here. 
4 hour drive is what you make of it . Grizzly tools is five hours from me I have made the trip a couple times. 

Tin


----------



## Jeff L

I hate to  cut down this  lathe , but their's no power cross feed and the long feed is powered by engaging the  half nuts not a clutch . I would check and see if the half nuts are still good.


----------



## Niels Abildgaard

Jeff is right.
Unless You have big pockets and like to paint lathes find another.


----------



## Wizard69

Jeff L said:


> I hate to  cut down this  lathe , but their's no power cross feed and the long feed is powered by engaging the  half nuts not a clutch . I would check and see if the half nuts are still good.



This may be true but what do you expect for $400?    You will be spending a lot of money to buy a new lathe with power cross feed and a separate drive shaft for feed.    Also the machine could be a good base to install things like the electronic lead screw.  

One thing I would very much ask about, is the stuff sitting on the lathes lower shelf.   A bench grinder, tool box (ideally full of tools), can make the purchase price more digestible.  

As a side note, before I bought my 9x20 I spent more than a year looking for a used solution.    There is a number of frustrations when buying used including the disappointment of an on site inspection, seeing the lathe sold before you even caught wind of it, people not knowing what they are selling, having the perfect lathe pop up for sale right about the time taxes and insurance are due and a host of other things.    

In any event if you buy used you will almost certainly have another machine go on sale in your area that is a better solution for your needs.    If one goes used they need to accept certain compromises.


----------



## packrat

that tool box might be worth $100.00 or so, with tools even better but the lathe needs work, ask about drive and motor, chucks and tool holders.
you will need all the gears to cut threads. I think you can do better...


----------



## Draw-Tech

I Think that machine will power feed with limitations. If you can get a good finish by feeding the cartage manually its good practice. Thats how a good machinist gets to be a great machinist.

Jack
Draw-Tech


----------



## 44-henry

For me the $400 would be worth it and I would not hesitate to buy it, but my circumstances may be different than yours. I already have two good lathes and really don't need another, but I think it would be a fun and challenging restoration project. Even if you found that it was beyond repair, I have a hard time believing that you could not part the lathe out for at least $400 on Ebay, in fact, if the toolbox is included it might very well have close to that amount in tooling. 

One thing that you can be almost certain about is that this lathe will require some work to get to a usable state and you will have to decide whether you want to start your hobby by making chips, or making repairs. Just my 2 cents and no doubt worth every penny.


----------



## mikbul

The South Bend 8K is in sale for $1950.00 at Grizzly, you would gain variable speed , flame hardened bed, D1-3 spindle, 1-1/8" spindle bore, 1.5 hp motor, T -slotted crosslide etc.


----------



## 44-henry

How do you like the Grizzly Southbend 8K? I have heard both good and bad things about them.


----------



## Motormagican

Hello all,
         Thank you each one for the great information on this post. I did not get the lathe mentioned in this post; I did pick up an Enco 13X42 and it is working great. I have not started any engine builds or new brass models yet. I retired in June and have been busy at the house as I have been away in Alaska for 7 years. 
         With each post everyone has placed on here I have learned a lot about lathes. I have made parts for my wife's Suburban, some farm equipment, and have helped friends repair some items. 
         Again, thank each and everyone for the great information. Oh, I paid $1000.00 for the Enco. I have been well pleased. I hope to keep learning and hope to soon build an engine one day. 
        Thank you


----------



## packrat

no question that the new SBL 8K is a nice lathe, I do like the older ones to restore and to work with. I have a 13 inch now and had a 9 inch at one time.
both nice working lathes.


----------

